
Google just published 25M free datasets - known
https://towardsdatascience.com/google-just-published-25-million-free-datasets-d83940e24284
======
tastroder
Discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22130874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22130874)

